# OLD FOTD's - like REALLY old *picture Heavy*



## SonRisa (Feb 3, 2006)

Sooo I was "talking" to Indiagirl73 on MUA. And I was telling her how I think people are very supportive here on specktra in terms of giving REAL constructive criticism (not insults disguised as constructive criticism). . . which in turn only helps you get better. And I was trying to encourage her to post FOTD pictures  saying how horrible some of my old ones were and that, yes, everyone gets better with practice. And you continue to get better - the process never ends. Sooo, in light of that, I'm going to share some of my old horrid FOTD's that I look back at and cringe. As for colors used, I'll do my best to remember if anyone wants to know whats what. And I encourage you all to share some of your old, not so good, FOTD's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 These are all about 1 or 2 years old. In no particular order . . .































The day I picked Miss_gigi up from the airport. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Flammable, mythology Don't make fun of the hair please. Makeup's okay, but not the hair. It looks weird from the chemo. 75% fell out . . . in random patches.






Apparently I had never heard of matte shadows. I had pretty much rolled around in All Girl.






I know this was Chromezone 3 palette . . . probably Slightly Off lipliner and not sure on the gloss/lipstick.






Probably steamy and old gold?






Bitter/parrot/scheme/white frost






My first interview (with MAC) face. I took these after I got back. Because on that day I realized I had to cut my hair so that all of it was short . . . not 75% short and 25% long. And I cut bangs . . .






My second interview face (different counter). This is the one that got me in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes my hair was really THAT short.






All girl . . .stomp and sketch? Oh and definitely a different camera - my old one.
















Chromezone 1 palette and shag






pink bronze/motif/hepcat?











HA! I was actually proud of this at one point. This was day I got hired with MAC. I didn't wear this to my interview, but the night of when we went out to celebrate. I still like the concept, but the application SUCKS. Blue Storm and Bright Fuschia pigments with White Frost eyeshadow.






UM, hi brow color? Or lack thereof . . . I know I used Sushi Flower.






Total MESS. On my birthday, no less. Last year. 






THIS is embarassing. This wasn't even a year ago. This was last March, already working for MAC. A crapload of foundation I don't need, (studio tech with a 190 if you can imagine) absolutely HORRID brows and can we blend the crease and bb color into one another maybe? Sketch, ricepaper and most likely stomp or sushi flower.






Even this. Getting better, but can we talk about the super skinny brows, darker top lip, ton of foundation and uneven blush? All Diana ross stuff (I know because of my hair style - it was for our event)

there's sooooooo many more I could post but you get the point.


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 3, 2006)

are you kidding me? i swear u were just born w/ talent! they look just as good if not better than ur skills now!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 3, 2006)

well lol to an amateur eye the majority of those look positively lovely, but you're a professional so I can see how some of them don't look too good to you.  which is scary to me, because if I think something looks great that a professional make up artist thinks looks bad...I'm in desperate need of a damn good make up seminar lol

all jokes aside I admire your work and seeth with envy at all of your FOTDs/Looks.  You're just fabulous.  Nothing more to say.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 3, 2006)

I really like that you posted these.  I don't think they are horrible or laughable or anything like that but it really shows that everyone improves over time.  To look at your FOTDs now I would assume that you have always applied your makeup that way.  It's nice to know that it's a process and a progression for everyone.

P.S.  I LOVE that second MAC interview pic.  That is so hot!


----------



## Julie (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm glad you shared your past looks. You improved so quickly!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 3, 2006)

What are you talking about.. being not so good?  You have talent even in these.  I like them, they are slightly more natural than the ones you do now, but equally good, imo.


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_What are you talking about.. being not so good?  You have talent even in these.  I like them, they are slightly more natural than the ones you do now, but equally good, imo._

 
the application in every single one of those aside from possibly the last one, the chromezone 3 and the second interview look is just nasty. Color choices and placement for some of them are mediocre but the application just makes me want to scream. I cannot believe I ever left the house looking like this. Natural or dramatic, the application needed a TON of work. And the funny thing, is that although the majority of looks I may post now look more dramatic, I use about 1/2 the amount of makeup now, than I used to.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_the application in every single one of those aside from possibly the last one, the chromezone 3 and the second interview look is just nasty. Color choices and placement for some of them are mediocre but the application just makes me want to scream. I cannot believe I ever left the house looking like this. Natural or dramatic, the application needed a TON of work. And the funny thing, is that although the majority of looks I may post now look more dramatic, I use about 1/2 the amount of makeup now, than I used to._

 
Yeah... you don't wear alot of foundation now.  Your skin is really nice just natural, i envy those freckles!


----------



## roxybc (Feb 3, 2006)

OMG! I love so many of those looks! Your being to hard on yourself! They look fantastic! If only my makeup would turn out as good as those! I really like the last llok, and your hair is so cute!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh, and i have to add, the look you used to get a job looks great. You definately rock the purples. you definately deserved it!  No reason to be ashamed of these early ones, for the normal person you applied it great.  I'd love to get to wear funky/beautiful make up to work!


----------



## roxybc (Feb 3, 2006)

What is the emerald green eye shadow you used here? I LOVE it!!!


----------



## artemisa (Feb 3, 2006)

I would say that the most noticeable difference for me is your skin. It seemed to be a bit unnatural before, in your recent looks your skin glows amazingly. 
But hey, you're the only person I've seen who doesn't seem to need foundation! 
And the brows totally make the difference! I like them better now, a bit thicker and with a reddish undertone on them that suits you better since they match your hair.

But what I definetly love is how you line your lips. It may sound stupid, but comparing these pics with recent ones I would have said with no doubt that you've done some collagen on them!!! And it's just a good lining!
I can't get them look like that! If you ever get bored, you should teach me how to do it!


----------



## KJam (Feb 3, 2006)

The looks are all cute. You have perfectly shaped features (cheekbones, lips, eyes, eyebrows) and good skin so you carry stuff off better than most.

That said, I do see an improvement in application, definitely. You're just too cute for me to think that anything looked awful!


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 3, 2006)

nice...


----------



## Bianca (Feb 3, 2006)

Doesn't look bad to me!


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Feb 3, 2006)

I still think they're beautiful, I can't imagine you looking bad ever! I love the last photo especially =D


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Feb 3, 2006)

so pretty! i dont think they could ever come out bad.


----------



## mymymai (Feb 3, 2006)

The changes from then to now are really apparent in your blending (esp crease to brow bone), your lip color and how you apply the lip color it seems, as well as the foundation you were using.  I really like it when started to let your freckles show though (it gives me hope for myself).  Even then, however, you had some excellent color combination choices!


----------



## luckyme (Feb 3, 2006)

Your worst application is probably better than my best!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luckyme* 
_Your worst application is probably better than my best!_

 
I know right...
I guess there's hope for us yet!!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Feb 3, 2006)

On a few of them I can see where your application now and your application at the time definitely differ,.. but the thing is that I think your natural talent to start with was pretty darn good. It gives me hope that maybe someday in the near future I will get that much better,.. I would kill for your skillz,.. all of your FOTD's lately have been awesome and I love the dramatic color as well!


----------



## user4 (Feb 3, 2006)

i really like this look!!!! u look so pretty! and damn... ur hair is REALLY short!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 3, 2006)

Risa, I look at ur old pics and see that I am _now_ where you were _then_.  It's hard for me to believe though that you've come so far in such little time.  I have been trying to master my blending technique [especially in the crease] and the ability to create intense color without making a mess.  Do you have any suggestions for me?  Technically speaking...What is it that you do now, that you didn't do back then?


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_
What is the emerald green eye shadow you used here? I LOVE it!!!_

 
That's Parrot with peacocky over it.


----------



## indiagirl73 (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi everybody! Well this is my very first post and it's all thanks to Son_Risa. Firstly... these looks are gorgeous! Nothing bad about them. I wish I could look that good! That being said..thanks for the encouragement...maybe I can muster the courage to post an FOTD soon


----------



## user4 (Feb 3, 2006)

welcome indiagirl..... maybe you might wanna post in the welcome forum: http://specktra.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=171 so that people can know you're new here!


----------



## Renee73 (Feb 3, 2006)

If I only had a third of the talent you have, even in the pics you shared. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mrs Scissorhands (Feb 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_That's Parrot with peacocky over it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Looks like 'Steamy'


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Feb 3, 2006)

umm...none of those are bad...0_o


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 3, 2006)

NOT even that bad.

and i have the same black top as the one when you had your second interview...the guess one...i still wear it!


----------



## Gloriamgo (Feb 3, 2006)

OMG I think I'm going to go to San Francisco just for you...seriously, I love your makeup and the fact that you are so humble and, honestly, I'm going to be such a nerd and say this, but I love the way you write!!  LOL

Ok, no but really, I'm going to plan my SF trip right now!!

Oh, and of course, the makeup still looks nice!!


----------



## Pink_Pixie (Feb 3, 2006)

even ur "bad" FOTD are better than my awesome FOTds lol. u are so talented. I love everything u post!!
~Vaishali (the lurker)


----------



## firefly (Feb 3, 2006)

i can see how your application is better, but it was *really* good in these pics too! waay better than me! you just needed to fine tune it and viola! a pro!


----------



## lola336 (Feb 3, 2006)

lol..i like ur mini descriptions..."...on my birthday no less"  LOL..ur too funny! Seriously though...I wish when i first did makeup that I looked like your rookie years...or my makeup now for that matter..haha..thanks for posting these...i can definitely see differences from before and now....but uve always been amazing! and im glad u stopped using foundation...ur skin is naturally flawless..u didnt need it...


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow. You were super good even back then!! You think they are horrible, too. You must think most of the people on specktra (including me) really suck. haha. Nice job


----------



## user3 (Feb 3, 2006)

awww...you look so cute w/short hair!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Feb 3, 2006)

Well i think they're all great! Ofcourse i can see that your looks now have more depth and application skills gone into them but i would never think the old looks you did were bad, much better than what i can do!

So could you share with us how you improved? Did you change anything specific in application? Discover some tips?


----------



## rachel_miller86 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Ok, because SonRisa was brave...*

I'll be brave and post my scariest "what was I thinking" FOTD. DH likes this for some weird reason. And, you'd think that I would have at least worn pink l/s to match my sweater. Or matched my e/s better. Sheesh. I look like Punky Brewster. lol This was around 3 1/2 - 4 years ago. SO BE NICE! HA! Here's the link: http://www.hateball.com/photos/pages/123_2391.html

Sorry, I don't know how to put the pic in the thread.


----------



## Lustrouslips (Feb 3, 2006)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4.../1118/face.jpg
i love your eyebrows there!!! so beautiful!


----------



## mishy1053 (Feb 3, 2006)

With the exception of a couple maybe, I think theyre all practically flawless <3  You are definitely good at what you do.  Even on your old FOTDs.  BUT....I know how it is when you REALLLY know something how much of a perfectionist you can be.  I'm still fairly new to the makeup thing so maybe in a while I'll see what you see.


----------



## tabgirl (Feb 3, 2006)

The sign of a true artist...they are NEVER satisfied! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I know this is true with myself as well as my hubby too (we own a graphic design agency together). 
Sonrisa you are INCREDIBLE, inside and out! Thank you for sharing your talents with us!


----------



## solardame (Feb 4, 2006)

Ha! Those are not bad! My favorite one you did is with Chromezone 3. I don't have the quad, but IMO it's the prettiest one to come out. I love the colors in it and this looks so awesome.


----------



## MacLover (Feb 4, 2006)

I agree with mel0622, you were born with a talent.  You are an awesome makeup artist!  Your work just keeps getting better and better!  I wish you worked at a MAC counter close to me, I would love to have you do my makeup for a Mardi Gras Ball I am going to on 2/24. 


I was wondering what color is on your lips in picture #7? (the picture after the one of you in the red shirt)


----------



## V2LUCKY (Feb 4, 2006)

You are just amazing and I feel like everyone else here your "horrid" work is still like a million times better than my best. You are one of the best MAs I've seen.


----------



## xtinemelanie (Feb 4, 2006)

i don't think they look bad at all. different color choices, but your technique was still pretty good. makeup trends do tend to change.


----------



## Piaqua (Feb 4, 2006)

I see the improvement, but even your bad looks look good (remind me why I don't hate you again, LOL) BTW, I love your hair short, like at or just above your chin, toward the last few pics.


----------



## noteventherain (Feb 4, 2006)

thanks for posting these Risa!  lol- I have to say the exact same thing prsfynestmami said...I can tell that right now, I'm exactly where you were then, which gives me a lot of hope for getting better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I still think all of these are fantastic!!!

what on earth are you wearing on your lips here in the mythology/flammable picture? (or something that would be similar)  I love it!


----------



## stacey (Feb 4, 2006)

you are TOO cute with short hair!


----------



## poddygirl (Feb 4, 2006)

Love the last photo! Your hair is so cute there! Thanks for posting all those ... true inspiration that with (lots of) practice we can have skills approaching yours


----------



## a_parting_gift (Feb 4, 2006)

lol Babe - some of your worst ones are STILL better than some of my best. haha.

But, thanks for posting ... I am a true believer of 'practice makes perfect.' I think we all get better over time.


----------



## breathless (Feb 4, 2006)

you were great in the beginning also!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 4, 2006)

I don't think you application was bad at all, but you always find fault in you own work.
I remember when I first started doing nails I totally sucked but people told me different, I've been doing nails for 2 years now and I still find I'm not always 100% happy.
How long have you been with MAC?


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Feb 4, 2006)

ur beautiful = )


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fireatwill* 
_ You must think most of the people on specktra (including me) really suck. haha. Nice job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Not at all! There's some great posters on here and other who are well on their way to becoming great. Everyone has to start somewhere - ya know? I try to give constructive criticism but I'm always hesitant because half the time I feel as though people think I (or others) are trying to pick apart their look - which is not the case. Or, I've always had people tell me I'm conceited, thinking I know it all by giving c.c.


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noteventherain* 
_thanks for posting these Risa!  lol- I have to say the exact same thing prsfynestmami said...I can tell that right now, I'm exactly where you were then, which gives me a lot of hope for getting better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I still think all of these are fantastic!!!

what on earth are you wearing on your lips here in the mythology/flammable picture? (or something that would be similar)  I love it!



_

 

I'm not entirely positive, but I'm gonna guess and say Bare Trance, Gel and Burgandy lipliner.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Feb 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Not at all! There's some great posters on here and other who are well on their way to becoming great. Everyone has to start somewhere - ya know? I try to give constructive criticism but I'm always hesitant because half the time I feel as though people think I (or others) are trying to pick apart their look - which is not the case. Or, I've always had people tell me I'm conceited, thinking I know it all by giving c.c._

 
I would LOVE being critized by you! If I could I would book an effing workshop with you girl! 

Honestly, apart from your major talent, even in the pics you don't like, I think you're just such a beautiful person in the in and outside and that shows in all of your posts, and I guess 99% of us would love to hear what you think of our looks.

And we also would love a "SonRisa's Tips and Tricks"-Thread *hint, hint*


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_I don't think you application was bad at all, but you always find fault in you own work.
I remember when I first started doing nails I totally sucked but people told me different, I've been doing nails for 2 years now and I still find I'm not always 100% happy.
How long have you been with MAC?_

 

Ohh! YOu do nails? I always wanted to learn how - but never wanted to go to school for it. I remember back in the day I used to get my nails done ALL the time. And I'd watch them. One day I went to Walgreens and bought a kit with the powder and everything and did my own nails like twice. They weren't *that* bad, but far from professional looking. I've been with MAC for 16 months now


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacLover* 
_I agree with mel0622, you were born with a talent.  You are an awesome makeup artist!  Your work just keeps getting better and better!  I wish you worked at a MAC counter close to me, I would love to have you do my makeup for a Mardi Gras Ball I am going to on 2/24. 


I was wondering what color is on your lips in picture #7? (the picture after the one of you in the red shirt)_

 

I *think* that was probably Slightly Off lipliner, Groupie lipstick and All Girl Pigment.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Behave* 
_ And we also would love a "SonRisa's Tips and Tricks"-Thread *hint, hint*_

 
I second this I think it's a great idea.


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_I second this I think it's a great idea._

 
Hmm, I'll think of some things and make a post. Thanks for responding by quoting her though because I totally missed her post since it was between all of my replies.


----------



## jeweleye11 (Feb 6, 2006)

Son_Risa, you are just amazing! Your looks, color combos, and just ideas in general are so unique=) You really inspire me to get better! Even back when you first started you were really great, although I love how you wear less foundation now. You always look like you're glowing!


----------



## kiluna (Feb 6, 2006)

awesome looks!!


----------



## lizsybarite (Feb 6, 2006)

Chiming in with a predictable "these are so not bad" comment. I do see a significant difference in your foundation, and more seamless blending, etc. It's encouraging to see evidence that someone with your skill can get even better! 

I only started wearing makeup regularly a few years ago so... yeah. Talk about embarrassing.


----------



## Azzura (Feb 12, 2006)

I see what you mean about some of the earlier pictures and how you have improved (i.e. colour placement and blending or lack thereof). You have a gorgeous face and thanks for posting these pictures. You are an inspiration. I really love your birthday makeup!!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## smiles4c (Feb 12, 2006)

sheesh, if those are BAD I hate to think of what mine are! LOL


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 13, 2006)

In my wildest dreams I could never aspire to even your worst ever FOTDs lol! Thanks for posting these, though, because it's really inspirational for the rest of us to see that someone with a talent like yours still had to work to hone your skills.  Great stuff, and you're a beautiful lady no matter what makeup you have on!


----------



## more_please (Feb 13, 2006)

^welcome indiagirl!
SonRisa, its amazing and inspiring to see how much you've improved while going thru a hard time in your life. Keep it coming, Spectra loves you!!


----------



## martygreene (Feb 13, 2006)

I like the brown eye a lot, nice color combination. I can see how some of your technique was still developing, and I'm going to guess that you either weren't wearing foundation that day or put eyeshadow on after?

I also like the chromezone 1 look. I perhaps wouldn't do such a harsh line for the liner, although with your eyes being of such color as they morph, it's not bad for you. I particularly like the eye-lip pairing on that one. Application of the mascara after the look was completed would have completed it more elegantly- prevents the eyeshadow debris on the lashes, but like you said- developing technique still.

I actually wouldn't mind seeing you do tutorials for those two, I think they would be handy and that others would find them useful.


----------



## thumbcut_ (Feb 14, 2006)

while you have gotten a lot better, these are far from "bad".  it makes me cringe when i look back on my work from the _makeupstudio_ days, but we've all gotta start somewhere, i suppose. (;


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks so much for starting this thread. 

You have really shown us how much you have grown and how we all can grow too with practice. 



Thanks Risa!!


----------



## Pushpa (Feb 15, 2006)

wow risa so purdy

i love these and i am glad u've posted them u have improved sooooooo much but u were still very talented back then

ur such a hottie


----------



## Patricia (Mar 22, 2006)

pfffft, well you're the pro here but most of them look so much better than anything i could ever do LOL

and please please please PLEASE if you can rememeber, can you tell me what you had on your lips in those???

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...arrot/down.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...w/3natural.jpg


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 23, 2006)

I looooove that yellow green one. Actually I love all of them.


----------



## Silvana (Mar 23, 2006)

Did you wear more foundation then?  Your freckles [which I think are so unbelievably amazing] look less prominant. 

And yeah your "old, bad" fotd's are better than my best ones now haha.


----------



## Nuuniie (Mar 23, 2006)

Those r ALL sooooooooooo pretty


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi I wanted to say I thought all of these were beautiful but I can definitely see the difference from then until now, and that really inspires me because I practice so so much. I am constantly trying to find new ppl (or I should call them prey) that will still let do their makeup. And of course I am always practicing on myself, sometimes I get really discouraged, so seeing this really makes me realize that everyone starts somewhere and your not going to have "perfect" (and I consider your present FOTD's perfect btw) application and blending immediately. Practice makes perfect! Thank You so Much for this!!


After all of that my question is:

1.) What do you do now that you didn't do then or what didn't you do then that you do do now (if that makes sense)????

2.) How long did it take before you really started noticing major differences and progress?? 

3.) How do you decide on e/s color placements??

4.) What is something you would still love to improve on even now?? (if it's possible to get any better)


5.) And last what would be your biggest "improvement" tip or piece of advice (eye related) or anything really?? 

Thanks Again for this great inspiring thread!!


----------



## Miss_Behave (Mar 27, 2006)

^^^^^^
I just wanted to say it once more: we all would love a Risa's Tips and Tricks thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *hinthint*


----------



## Vicky88 (Mar 27, 2006)

You're beautiful. 

My favourite is the:

"HA! I was actually proud of this at one point. This was day I got hired with MAC. I didn't wear this to my interview, but the night of when we went out to celebrate. I still like the concept, but the application SUCKS. Blue Storm and Bright Fuschia pigments with White Frost eyeshadow." one


----------



## simar (Mar 27, 2006)

wow,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you are a pro!!! all of the looks are amazing. I LOVE ur lips!!


----------



## fishchick72 (Mar 27, 2006)

Well I am very happy to hear that I will improve with time, but I honestly don't see anything bad about any of those pics................and after reading the replies I am so relieved I am not alone on that.


----------



## fishchick72 (Mar 27, 2006)

koolmnbv, those are all excellent questions.
I have one more question to add to that: you keep mentioning the application being not good, what exactly do you mean by that?  I am sure mine is not good & I would love to learn how to improve on it.


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 27, 2006)

1.) What do you do now that you didn't do then or what didn't you do then that you do do now (if that makes sense)????

* Now I pay much more attention to detail. Little details can either make or break a look. I use MUCH better mascara (fibre rich and zoomlash) that I feel REALLY helps to pull a look together. I almost always use a crease color, and a matte one at that. Whether it's soft or dark, a matte color in your crease will define your eyes and you work off of that. I used to apply my lid first and sometimes would apply a crease but it'd either be blended wrong (not well enough, far enough up etc) or it wasn't a matte. Basically what you're doing is contouring your eye. You can't contour with sparkles/frost. Contouring simply means creating a shadow. You can't create a shadow if there's light reflecting off your skin.*

2.) How long did it take before you really started noticing major differences and progress??

* Well, I noticed after a few months but even looking back to October from now, there's some makeups I've done that make me cringe. It's a steady, ever progressing process.*

3.) How do you decide on e/s color placements??

* Good question. Unfortunately, I don't really know. I never repeat a look, unless I'm in a rush. Every single day I do something different. If I want a really dramatic look I know I'll use something dark in the crease
but that's about it. I just try different things all the time.*

4.) What is something you would still love to improve on even now?? (if it's possible to get any better)

*Blush! Although I've gotten considerably better in the past few months, it's still something I'm not confident with. And fake lashes. I want to learn how to apply them underneath real lashes. I know it's possible, know how to do it, just haven't made the time to sit down and practice.*


5.) And last what would be your biggest "improvement" tip or piece of advice (eye related) or anything really?? 

*Give matte shadows some love too!!!! I tell all my "young" customers that are stuck on frosts this: If you were at a club/bar whatever, and saw a girl wearing shirt with glitter and sequins all over it, you might think "Wow that's pretty!" Now imagine she has glittery, sequin encrusted pants or a skirt on as well. Most of us would think "Okay Miss Disco, did you even look in the mirror before you left the house?". It's overkill. Just like with clothes, play with different textures. And try applying a shadow you normaly PACK on very sheerly with a soft brush or vice versa. Almost every shadow has amazing versatility in it, but you have to utilize that. 

Add liner underneath your upper lashes and forget about the liner above them for once. It will define your eyes without closing them off. 

Concealer is everyone's best friend. If you're wearing a smokey eye look, or a bright one (anything that demands attention) and you don't use concealer underneath your eyes or at least clean up the shadow dust, the whole look is lost. Clean it up!

Moisturize your eyes before applying any makeup. You moisturize your face (or you should), why not your eyes? Freshly moisturized eyelids will soak in paints or shadesticks leaving your lids soft, smooth and ready for application. I personally am in LOVE with Moisture Feed Eye. Yes, the tub is small, and the price is $27.50, but you only have 2 eyes and the cream is so rich you only need a *little* bit daily.*


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 28, 2006)

Thank You for the long and detailed response to each of my questions. I love the analogy to the sequin outfit! It did help me understand better what you meant by using the matte shadows! Now I get to start practicing what Sonrisa preaches!!! Thank you Sonrisa!


----------



## fishchick72 (Mar 28, 2006)

what about the application question I had?


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Mar 28, 2006)

wow very beautiful i love em all.u inspired me today when u did that culture bloom thang ill post my fotd and show u but u did i tried to sue ur colors and everythin even though i dont have mac.


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fishchick72* 
_what about the application question I had?_

 
I'm not quite sure how to answer it because it's just not good lol. It's sloppy, not blended correctly, poor color choices and placement etc etc There's a million things wrong


----------



## kirstetten (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow you look like a completely different person in some of those, I can really see the way you've evolved as an MA. But not only in the actual application, but in learning the layout of your face IYSWIM. 

My make-up skills are a million miles from yours but recently I've really hit on the right methods for my own face, eg dark liner on the lower waterline is not for me, it looks appalling on me. On some of those the placements etc make you look like someone entirely different and cover up your real beauty.

Am I making any sense? I don't feel too coherent, lol!


----------



## P!NK GIRL (Mar 30, 2006)

wooooooooooooooooooooow  

very cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

i have some Question









what  the Number      or names eye shadow and lipsticks


----------



## Poison_Ivy (Jan 15, 2008)

what pink lipcolor did you use i love it!


----------



## n3crolust (Jan 15, 2008)

all nice...
but what i really like is your right eye! beautiful.


----------



## keik614 (Jan 18, 2008)

you look fabulous in green eyeshadows!! cant wait to see more of your FOTDs.


----------



## versace (Jan 21, 2008)

you are so llovely and talented,if this is make up u are not proud of,i should be ashamed


----------

